# Barcelona mobile: Orange, Movistar, or Vodafone?



## sloanrobe (Apr 30, 2019)

Trying to figure out which mobile provider to go with.  Just relocated here from USA. I know what type of plan I want...just looking for feedback on your experience with mobile signal strength, etc.. Any comments on which one is more reliable? Any info appreciated!


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Perhaps more of an issue in rural areas than cities but the most important thing has to be which carrier has the best coverage in your precise area, sometimes the only way to determine that is to try them out with a prepaid SIM card.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

In truth "they are all the same" but with minor differences. If you check your own home then is that where you use your phone most? 

I travel all over Spain and don't normally have a problem. If I have low signal my friend's Movistar phone has and vica-versa. 

More important to me is unlimited data so I can use my Vodafone mobile as a router in any situation thereby reducing the chance of being hacked on a public Wi-Fi 

Davexf


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Unlike in the US, where there are many areas with dead zones or completely without coverage, Spain has coverage with every carrier in virtually every area - in something like 99% of the peninsula. In any city you would definitely be covered well by any of the carriers. Go for the best deal and don't worry about the service. And if you should find that you're not covered as well as you'd like, change to another carrier. It can be done seamlessly, porting your number, usually within about 48 hours of requesting it.


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

I use Jazztel for my mobile & internet in Barcelona. They twice have given me a free, unsolicited upgrade on data GBs and once a free upgrade from 50mb to 100mb internet speed. No problems with service. My only complaint is that, unlike AT&T, I can't change my services easily online or via an online chat. I find it hard to speak about tech over the phone in Spanish, and I have never encountered a Jazztell employee who speaks even a tiny bit of English.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Have you considered Lobster? They have 3 levels of packages, all of which include unlimited calls and texts, plus varying amounts of data, from Spain to the USA and several other countries. The cheapest is €12 per month.

https://www.lobster.es/#our_plans

You can deal with their Customer Service people entirely in English, for anyone who finds it difficult to communicate with the larger companies in Spanish.

My husband transferred his Spanish number to them a few months ago and is very happy with the service.


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

I switched a few months ago from Movistar to Yoigo. Was paying 100 eur for Movistar for 600Mb internet + limited data mobile, and now pay 60 eur for 100 Mb internet (no difference so far for me) + unlimited data.

With Yoigo I have unlimited data, only difference I have noticed is that there is no signal during a short part of my underground metro commute...not sure whether that has to do with the carrier or something else.

Did not have a good overall customer service experience with Movistar. They could never find my account when I called with issues and after I cancelled they have kept sending me bills. Do not recommend.


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

sloanrobe said:


> Trying to figure out which mobile provider to go with. Just relocated here from USA. I know what type of plan I want...just looking for feedback on your experience with mobile signal strength, etc.. Any comments on which one is more reliable? Any info appreciated!


If you haven't already, look into lowi.es. They use one of the big networks (don't remember which) so coverage is very good. I have 2GB (or 3GB?) monthly plan for 7 euros/month (you pay to connect a call - 18 cents I think, and 10c for text). A bargain compared to what we have to pay in the US. I use wifi when at home and with Whatsapp I barely have to pay for call connection or text. I am attaching the screenshot of my current data plan so you can see. I was out of Spain so they rolled over my unused data.


----------



## captainendeavour (Jan 14, 2016)

As has been said, coverage is not a significant issue. A belt n braces approach, if it is a real problem, would be to have a dual SIM phone - regular contract card in one slot, PAYG in the other from some other commco.

The thing that exercises me is Customer Service. I have had a dreadful time with Orange.es. Their deals tend to be expensive and their C/S has, in my case, been a disgrace. In asking them about a b/band deal their agent told my gestora that there was no fibre in my barrio. When it was pointed out that there was a fibre connection box on the wall next to my front door, the Orange person put the phone down!

Masmovil had a reasonable deal and their sales rep spoke English. Connection - fibre - was within 24 hrs. But, after 2 years with them, I found a better deal with Pepephone. Fibre _and _a mobile account for €5 p.m. less than just b/band from Masmov.

But can we reach anyone in Masmov to confirm the account is closed? No. Emails go unanswered. My gestora and a Sp friend have spent an unconscionable time on hold - nobody answers. The form they say is online to cancel a contract does not exist. In short, a C/S disaster.

So far, Pepephone C/S has been exemplary.


----------



## CraigJ (Jul 29, 2019)

Happy this post had some new answers...lowi looks interesting! lobster is another i have seen about


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

expat16 said:


> I switched a few months ago from Movistar to Yoigo. Was paying 100 eur for Movistar for 600Mb internet + limited data mobile, and now pay 60 eur for 100 Mb internet (no difference so far for me) + unlimited data.
> 
> With Yoigo I have unlimited data, only difference I have noticed is that there is no signal during a short part of my underground metro commute...not sure whether that has to do with the carrier or something else.
> 
> Did not have a good overall customer service experience with Movistar. They could never find my account when I called with issues and after I cancelled they have kept sending me bills. Do not recommend.


Movistar keeps trying to charge, and can no longer recommend Yoigo either!


----------

